
Sopa.js - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/sopa-js/
======
gkoberger
You should never hotlink off a site you don't trust (and given some spammy
things Sahil has done in the past, I wouldn't trust it). If you use this, make
sure you copy both the CSS and JS onto your own site (and change the JS to
point to the right CSS file).

This doesn't mention two things:

1) You need jQuery already for this to work. 2) You should put the JavaScript
at the end of the page, not the top.

~~~
citricsquid
> and given some spammy things Sahil has done in the past, I wouldn't trust it

Dare I ask for context?

~~~
gkoberger
Didn't mean to be vague, just didn't want to start anything.

He created an app (<http://dscr.be/>) that required you to log in via Twitter.
After a bit, it tweeted a link to his site and followed him, without telling
the user that would happen. (After I talked to him, he added the checkbox that
is there now -- that wasn't there for a long time.)

He also follows massive amounts of people and then unfollows them. Every two
weeks or so, I get an email saying he just started following me.

Neither of these are the end of the world, but I wouldn't run random
JavaScript that he can change whenever he wants on my page.

EDIT: Sahil contacted me and said: "sorry, the massive following/unfollowing
just isn't true. I normally just do it to you to remind you I exist. :)"

~~~
sahillavingia
I don't really like responding to haters on Hacker News.

But, if anyone wants more information about the above comment (which is wrong
multiple times), please email me and I'll respond there: sahil@slavingia.com.
Thanks!

------
kirpekar
Good intentions, but the garbled text looks awful. Took me 5+ seconds to find
the stop SOPA banner to the top-right. A simple black-out, shadow, overlay
would be better.

------
chc
This seems a bit obtuse and lacking in a strong call to action. I like Zach
Johnson's anti-SOPA page better:

<https://github.com/zachstronaut/stop-sopa>

It's much more visually interesting than most, so it might actually grab
people's attention.

------
bdg
Am I the only one this does nothing for?

